# The New BMW Z4 GT3 Race Car - 4.0 Liter V8 Power



## BMW-Esq. (Jun 5, 2009)

:jawdrop: That is hot as HELL. Hope there are some manufactures out there taking notes b/c if i had a Z4 i would be looking high and low for a wide-body kit like this (minus spoiler obv.) 
Just looks so mean........


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I can haz?


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> I can haz?


+123



daveytrackels said:


> I don't undestand.. Can someone explain it to me?


What don't you understand?


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Sweet! Hopefully this car is an indication of what might be in the pipeline for a future production version of the ///MZ4. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

wag-zhp said:


> Sweet! Hopefully this car is an indication of what might be in the pipeline for a future production version of the ///MZ4. (fingers crossed)


+100000

That thing is wicked looking!


----------

